# Gibson Track and Field Complex, grand opening THIS Friday! New TribStar article



## SycamoreStateofMind

If ever was a day to go by the Gibson Track and Field Complex to take a look at the new digs it would be today, the weather is great outside and sod is being put down, sidewalk infrastructure by the city down 1st. Street, the fence is being put up around the outside of the facility - the place looks great! 





Take a few minutes and drive by and take a look at the progress. The dedication of the track will take place on April 17. (Edited, April 19 wrong date).


----------



## ISUCC

http://www.workzonecam.com/projects/indianastate/indianastate/workzonecam


----------



## sycamore tuff

Is this some kind of April fools joke?


----------



## ISUCC

sycamore tuff said:


> Is this some kind of April fools joke?



the only joke is that it's not done yet


----------



## meistro

It's going to be great. I just can't believe we didn't take down the ICON building.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

meistro said:


> It's going to be great. I just can't believe we didn't take down the ICON building.



Fact!


----------



## meistro

I heard they originally thought it was a great building and hoped somebody would buy it and put apartments in it . Sounded like a crazy idea. It's a big dinosaur of a building that needs to come down.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

$2 mill to demo it, can you do it for less???


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> $2 mill to demo it, can you do it for less???



And, let me guess, (in whiniest voice possible) "We don't have the monnnnnneeeeeeyyyyyy."


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> And, let me guess, (in whiniest voice possible) "We don't have the monnnnnneeeeeeyyyyyy."



Yeah... Something like that.


----------



## niklz62

Can they do the Icon building like the tailgate pavilion at Chattanooga?  It was basically an old building that was opened up for indoor tailgating.  It would go perfect with a football stadium.


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> $2 mill to demo it, can you do it for less???



I'm guessing it's gonna be more than that in the long run since they gotta take precaution to keep from damaging the track. Bottom line to me is that it looks horrendous next to the brand new track.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The only options I have heard are the following:

1. Paint it up nice and let it sit vacant. (Which is what the plan is for now, they will probably paint it this summer would be my guess). 

2. Have a company come in and restore the building for student housing. Understand it would be too damn expensive to do this and is not really a viable option. 

3. Demo it. Would have been a lot cheaper and easier to do if done first - now that the track is in place, the river behind it makes that building a lot more difficult and expensive to demo. Would guess that someday 2020?? That building will come down. 

Other things that had been looked at for consideration:


> Indoor track - the building is not designed for an indoor track and could not be turned into one. 

> Athletic Office and or Track and Field Offices/Locker Rooms/Weight Room Etc. Personally I think this option might make sense - clean up the building, I know they hope to move soccer over to the track in the near future, thus you could have that building house Soccer and Track and Field teams with nice locker rooms and a weight room and maybe even put an athlete cafeteria in this building, a lot of major universities have separate cafeterias for athletes - just a thought.


----------



## southernindianaballer

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The only options I have heard are the following:
> 
> 1. Paint it up nice and let it sit vacant. (Which is what the plan is for now, they will probably paint it this summer would be my guess).
> 
> 2. Have a company come in and restore the building for student housing. Understand it would be too damn expensive to do this and is not really a viable option.
> 
> 3. Demo it. Would have been a lot cheaper and easier to do if done first - now that the track is in place, the river behind it makes that building a lot more difficult and expensive to demo. Would guess that someday 2020?? That building will come down.
> 
> Other things that had been looked at for consideration:
> 
> 
> > Indoor track - the building is not designed for an indoor track and could not be turned into one.
> 
> > Athletic Office and or Track and Field Offices/Locker Rooms/Weight Room Etc. Personally I think this option might make sense - clean up the building, I know they hope to move soccer over to the track in the near future, thus you could have that building house Soccer and Track and Field teams with nice locker rooms and a weight room and maybe even put an athlete cafeteria in this building, a lot of major universities have separate cafeterias for athletes - just a thought.



I think the last option you mention is most logical also... Many options for an athletic facility utilization are there.  Really, after touch ups, it may look pretty good.  Put some attractive signage on it, etc.  A balcony or two.  Offices and training areas....  Too bad a track can't be installed in the interior...
I think ISU should leave it - since the football stadium location is undecided and options for utilization can be high - especially with soccer potentially moving nearby too.  That is, of course, as long as the structure is sound....


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

southernindianaballer said:


> I think the last option you mention is most logical also... Many options for an athletic facility utilization are there.  Really, after touch ups, it may look pretty good.  Put some attractive signage on it, etc.  A balcony or two.  Offices and training areas....  Too bad a track can't be installed in the interior...
> I think ISU should leave it - since the football stadium location is undecided and options for utilization can be high - especially with soccer potentially moving nearby too.  That is, of course, as long as the structure is sound....



Well stated. I think it is a pretty structurally sound building, hence the reason it was going to cost so much to do the demo... I agree, the building could be utilized, you could hang some pretty cool looking banners off the side of that building and fix it up and it probably wouldn't look that out of place. 

But as ITF said, "they don't have any money"... lol All of this takes money, if they started raising funds for this years ago or hell even within the last month then maybe we could get something like this done. Maybe when Jason proposes a way to help them raise funds they shouldn't just dismiss him and the time he spent trying to help them. Jason has proved that this site can assist in fundraising efforts and is an underutilized resource. Tangent! lol


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well stated. I think it is a pretty structurally sound building, hence the reason it was going to cost so much to do the demo... I agree, the building could be utilized, you could hang some pretty cool looking banners off the side of that building and fix it up and it probably wouldn't look that out of place.
> 
> But as ITF said, "they don't have any money"... lol All of this takes money, if they started raising funds for this years ago or hell even within the last month then maybe we could get something like this done. Maybe when Jason proposes a way to help them raise funds they shouldn't just dismiss him and the time he spent trying to help them. Jason has proved that this site can assist in fundraising efforts and is an underutilized resource. Tangent! lol



Totally agree.  But as I've learned from a lifetime of dealing with ISU people, if it's not their idea, they want no part of it...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Enjoy - very cool!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sure would have been nice to build the stadium that was in the architectural drawings...


----------



## southernindianaballer

That is very nice... much better than Marks Field.
Question:  If I go to a meet - where should I go to the restroom?  Should I drop my buddies off in the Wabash?  LOL
Question:  Are there any changing areas (rooms) for players?
Question:  I have not seen the final plans - Long range - they will install permanent seating, right?
Question:  A football stadium across the street would be nice!  Anyone have 10 mill to donate on here?  LOL


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

southernindianaballer said:


> That is very nice... much better than Marks Field.
> Question:  If I go to a meet - where should I go to the restroom?  Should I drop my buddies off in the Wabash?  LOL
> Question:  Are there any changing areas (rooms) for players?
> Question:  I have not seen the final plans - Long range - they will install permanent seating, right?
> Question:  A football stadium across the street would be nice!  Anyone have 10 mill to donate on here?  LOL



I suggest you ask those questions to the Indiana State Athletic Department and the ISU Foundation. I have had many conversations with both over the last 5 years (at least) about this project and can tell you that these will go addressed until they decide to raise funds for this project. 

By the way... You left out a "Question", Will they install lighting - I presume not all meets are run during daylight hours, it takes a bit of time to put on a track meet.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I suggest you ask those questions to the Indiana State Athletic Department and the ISU Foundation. I have had many conversations with both over the last 5 years (at least) about this project and can tell you that these will go addressed until they decide to raise funds for this project.
> 
> By the way... You left out a "Question", Will they install lighting - I presume not all meets are run during daylight hours, it takes a bit of time to put on a track meet.



Ah, yes.  The famous Indiana State line - "We're building it in _phases_."  Code for, "you got something new, now shut the hell up."


----------



## bluestreak

I think your cynicism is misplaced. I am proud of what the university has accomplished over the last decade.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Gibson Track and Field Complex*

Yeah truth be told, they didn't get it all wrong. We know this, that McNichols has proved to be a man with a vision for a long time now. We didn't have the resources to turn LaVern Gibson into a multiple time host of the NCAA D1 Cross Country Nationals either, but he has done that and then some. His resources and support for that facility extend far outside of what Indiana State has been able to do. Rose Hulman, the Gibson family, Terre Haute Convention and Visitors Bureau and the Vigo County School Corporation have all made investments in that facility to help make it the world class facility it is. 

How does that correlate to this track facility? Well they have the infrastructure in place to make it a first class facility, as has already been pointed out in this thread a lot of things are missing and we have a long way to go before it has all of the amenities necessary to host a D1 National or even D1 Regional meet (Locker rooms, bathrooms, lighting, seating, etc.) all among the things that still need to be done. But the track design and surface it's self is one of the nicest you will find in the country. They have created a throwing competition area that is second to none, with the ability to have multiple throwing events taking place at the same time - the space alone is incredible really. The backdrop (take away the ICON building or find an efficient use) is awesome, the Wabash River can and will be something to be desired one day. It is really a pretty cool setting right on the river and if you look to the south east a cool view of the Court House - it could really be a nice setting when everything is said and done. 

So a long way to go no doubt. Indiana State isn't without fault in this process, as I have mentioned they have yet to reach out to alumni - track and filed alums and those who support the program. I have repeatedly asked and will continue to ask them to do an alumni campaign just for the track, no reason they shouldn't ask track people to give to the track - we want to give, we want to be asked and they just refuse to do it. I know at this very minute Jeff or someone from the Administration is reading this thinking that I just won't leave it alone. 

Nope, I won't! I care too much about the program and my University to leave it alone, I won't accept anything less and I will continue to hold you all accountable. I might not be the biggest donor, the biggest fan or anything of the sort - but I am going to continue to push the issue until they get this done right! It's a good start, but only a start!


----------



## ISUCC

Gibson Track video, made with a drone, this is WORLD class track and field folks. How good of a setting is this, minus the ICON building

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7Z9nN1I_wc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## treeman

Maybe a dumb question, but nobody has mentioned it in a while. But isnt womens soccer gonna use this facility also?


----------



## ISUCC

I would think they'd still use the football field for their matches yet, it's set up for that down there. Can't see that they'd be allowed to use the track, but I'm not sure.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> I would think they'd still use the football field for their matches yet, it's set up for that down there. Can't see that they'd be allowed to use the track, but I'm not sure.



Scott for the short term Soccer will use Memorial Stadium. 

Once they have locker rooms and bathrooms the Soccer team will be moved to this facility. Those are the plans anyway - anything could change, but that is what is going to happen.


----------



## treeman

Thanks, i figured they would use Memorial as long as football was still being played there. Unless they get the ball rolling with the next phases of the track real quick.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> Thanks, i figured they would use Memorial as long as football was still being played there. Unless they get the ball rolling with the next phases of the track real quick.



They have some work to do before that becomes a reality indeed.

Just glad to see people talking about the Track program - we get a lot of love and chatter from the loyal Sycamore Pride members, pretty awesome!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> They have some work to do before that becomes a reality indeed.
> 
> Just glad to see people talking about the Track program - we get a lot of love and chatter from the loyal Sycamore Pride members, pretty awesome!



They deserve the stadium that was in the drawings.  Not the half hearted attempt that they got...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> They deserve the stadium that was in the drawings.  Not the half hearted attempt that they got...



Tell your buddy RP in next months questions of the month. I've told them, they are tired of hearing from me.


----------



## ISUCC

someone go out there Friday and let me know if these storms blew the ICON building away!! LOL!


----------



## ISUCC

WTHI story with video

http://wthitv.com/2015/04/09/isu-gibson-track-complex-nearly-ready-for-1st-meet/


----------



## treeman

ISUCC said:


> someone go out there Friday and let me know if these storms blew the ICON building away!! LOL!



little off topic here. But what is going on with that terribly hideous building that is just north of the current track? that is one ugliest buildings and it's one of the only things people see when driving by our campus.


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> little off topic here. But what is going on with that terribly hideous building that is just north of the current track? that is one ugliest buildings and it's one of the only things people see when driving by our campus.



that's the old ICON building, been there since 1919 I believe, been used for many things, pretty solid building, if ISU had the $$ it could be converted into a number of things. I think I heard it'd take 2-3 million dollars to take down, which we don't have the $$ for. yes, it's an eyesore, but until someone coughs up a lot of $$ it will stay sadly. There is a LOT that could be done with that space or building.


----------



## SycamoreSage

The building was constructed in 1929-30 to house the American Can Company was considered a tremendous boon to the community. American Can made the tin cans used by the Quaker Maid Company, a subsidiary of the Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Co. (known as the A & P). The Quaker Maid plant at Fruitridge and Locust streets is now occupied by Jadcore. Beginning in the late 1960s or early 1970s the Pillsbury Company took over the American Can Co. plant and served the community for many years.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

In the mean time they are going to paint the building and clean it up a little bit - so it is not so terrible looking. Basically trying to put a bandaid on it. 

In the future, I would like to see them renovate the building and put in locker rooms, track and soccer weight room, track and soccer coaches offices, public restrooms, athlete cafeteria etc. That is what I would like to see them do with that building. It wouldn't be cheap, but it could no doubt be renovated. I am sure they could find some uses for the additional space over time.


----------



## treeman

ISUCC said:


> that's the old ICON building, been there since 1919 I believe, been used for many things, pretty solid building, if ISU had the $$ it could be converted into a number of things. I think I heard it'd take 2-3 million dollars to take down, which we don't have the $$ for. yes, it's an eyesore, but until someone coughs up a lot of $$ it will stay sadly. There is a LOT that could be done with that space or building.


I think youre talking about the wrong building. I know about the "icon" building by the NEW track. Im talking about that ugly building like 50 feet north of the CURRENT track. It sits right up against the road.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Gibson Track and Field Complex, now with aerial video, page 3*



treeman said:


> I think youre talking about the wrong building. I know about the "icon" building by the NEW track. Im talking about that ugly building like 50 feet north of the CURRENT track. It sits right up against the road.



Ahhh ic ic, sorry about that! I was thinking, he knows we have been talking about the ICON building throughout this thread... 

Yeah I can't believe that thing hasn't been torn down yet. Such an eye sorr and the amount of traffic that passes that on a daily bases. 

Tear that POS building down!


----------



## ISUCC

just an FYI, our new track is the same track as was just finished at Baylor

http://www.baylorbears.com/facilities/hart.html

Our track and their new track are the same track, built the same way. 

Now obviously Baylor has a LOT more $$ than ISU, so they were able to actually FINISH their new stadium all at once, and not have it's completion spread out over a long period of time (years)


----------



## treeman

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yeah I can't believe that thing hasn't been torn down yet. Such an eye sorr and the amount of traffic that passes that on a daily bases.
> 
> Tear that POS building down!



It really is a terrible building and with amount of traffic that goes by just makes it worse. Its unfortunate that majority of people that pass it, see it, and just assume the rest of campus is shit. 

The rumor I heard about 4 years ago was the owner of land was holding out for ISU to pay a crap ton of $$$$ for the land. If that is/was the case you would think the city could step in. 

Regardless, my wishful thinking is once they demolish the current track they take that building down with it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> I think youre talking about the wrong building. I know about the "icon" building by the NEW track. Im talking about that ugly building like 50 feet north of the CURRENT track. It sits right up against the road.



I've asked about that one a couple times and could never get a response. You're talking about the building that sits where Lafayette used to meet 3rd Street in between the old track and the softball complex. It looks like a rusty jungle and is hideous.

As for the Icon building, even if they don't plan on doing anything with it, I hope they paint it so it will at least not be as big of an eye sore. Or maybe not even paint it but put some sort of building wrap on the front -- a big Sycamore track and field mural or some sort?


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> I've asked about that one a couple times and could never get a response. You're talking about the building that sits where Lafayette used to meet 3rd Street in between the old track and the softball complex. It looks like a rusty jungle and is hideous.
> 
> As for the Icon building, even if they don't plan on doing anything with it, I hope they paint it so it will at least not be as big of an eye sore. Or maybe not even paint it but put some sort of building wrap on the front -- a big Sycamore track and field mural or some sort?



I looked on google maps and saw that building, now I know what you're talking about. That damn thing is STILL there?? THAT is something the CITY needs to get involved with and get torn down, for christ's sake, it sits on a MAJOR thoroughfare in TH, so people coming thru there see that and think, what a freaking DUMP this place is.


----------



## meistro

The building you're talking about is an old petroleum dealer that is no longer in business. The land is contaminated and the city has done some clean up but I believe are waiting on some government money to pay for the demo and clean up.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

If I were a betting man - I am not. But I would say that ICON building is set for demo in the next 12 months. They aint going to leave that POS standing.


----------



## ISUCC

all right folks, it's grand opening week at the Gibson Track complex, now I know track is not a major sport, but these kids deserve a BIG crowd Friday and Saturday (weather looks great!) for this meet, they haven't had a home meet in ages and this facility is gonna be a world class facility by the time all is said and done. 

here is a link to everything you need to know about the weekend, schedule, teams competing, heat sheets, etc...

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=209602042

so get out and support two teams that have brought ISU more MVC championships and all americans than all other ISU sports combined

again, here is the video of the new complex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7Z9nN1I_wc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ISUCC

new article in the Trib Star about the team, meet, etc.....

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_201258d4-a078-5005-8d95-1418bb2468b9.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Open Competition on New Track with Gibson Invitational This Weekend*






The Indiana State Track and Field program is set to begin competition at the brand new, state-of-the-art Gibson Track and Field as it hosts the Gibson Invitational on Friday and Saturday

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------

